# Dieses ihr unerträglich ähnliche Gesicht ....



## polyglotwannabe

Esta es una pregunta sobre, si se que quiere, gramatica. Me explico.
Esto lo leí en el forum. La palabra clave aquí es *'ihr'* y ' *Dieses*.
Tanto en español como en inglés, ese 'ihr' es superfluo. No cumple función alguna. Porque se escribe / dice en alemán?. Es requerido?.

Dieses* ihr* unerträglich ähnliche Gesicht an ihr/sich vorbeigehen zu sehen schüchterte sie erst recht ein.
(At last she stopped and allowed the other (girl) to pass her. Seeing *this* unbearably similar face pass by her intimidated her more than ever.)

Viendo *esta /esa *cara..........pasar cerca de ella.....la intimidó más que nunca antes.

Mi pregunta: Es el uso de 'ihr' ahí obligatorio ó simplemente se deja a elección. No le hallo sentido alguno al traducir.
Gracias por su ayuda a todos mis colegas.


----------



## susanainboqueixon

En mi opinión depende del contexto. Si ya sabemos que la cara de la persona que pasa es similar a la de la primera, diría que el uso del "ihr" es opcional. Pero imagínate que te hablo de algunas amigas mias. Esa es así y hace tal cosa, la otra hace otra cosa. Y luego digo "Diese sehr ähnliche Freundin kann ich manchmal kaum ertragen" (A veces casí no soporto esa amiga muy/tan similar) - no tiene mucho sentido, ¿verdad?, porque no sabemos a qué se refiere "similar". Así que tendría que decir "Diese *mir* sehr ähnliche Freundin kann ich manchmal kaum ertragen" (A veces casi no soporto esa amiga que se parece tanto *a mi*). Igual podría decir "Diese Freundin, die *mir* sehr ähnlich ist, kann ich manchmal kaum ertragen"
En tu ejemplo tambien podría ser "Dieses Gesicht, das *ihr/dem ihren* unerträglich ähnlich war, an ihr/sich vorbeigehen zu sehen..."

Saludos,
Susana


----------



## polyglotwannabe

Susana, how cool, que guay!. lol. I totally got it now. Thanks my friend. Te lo agradezco. Hope to hear from you soon.


----------



## susanainboqueixon

Me alegro.


----------



## polyglotwannabe

Reflecting on what you wrote, I know now why the construction kind of threw me for a loop. The thing is that in English you would usually say : I can't stand that girl *whose *face is  like mine , or Can't stand that girl _*who *_looks like me...
We won't use the possesive pronoun 'ihr'. If we get to say it, then we say, '_*her *_face looks eerily like mine, and I can't stand that..., or something akin to that.
No se si me hago entender.


----------



## susanainboqueixon

Sí, claro, te entiendo.


----------

